
Exit Unicorns, Pursued by Bears - disgruntledphd2
https://www.economist.com/briefing/2020/04/03/technology-startups-are-headed-for-a-fall
======
samizdis
De-paywalled: [https://archive.is/JCZj9](https://archive.is/JCZj9)

